# NEDRA 2015 Winter Nationals on Jan 18



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Check out NEDRA.COM EVENTS for more information.

I wish I was able to attend. The weather has been cold and this would bring welcome relief at its Florida Venue. I hope attendees will post some info/videos.

Best Wishes to all the competitors!


----------

